

Git tutorials - octopus
http://www.gitguys.com/

======
shaggyfrog
The illustrations look like they were made in MS Word 97.

The first tutorial, "Version Control System (VCS) Requirements: What every VCS
must do" looks more like a rough outline of a first draft than any
comprehensive introduction that would make sense to a beginner.

I find the other sections to also be generally incomplete.

Maybe this will get better, but I'm not going to point any newbies there given
better options right now (like <http://gitimmersion.com/> ).

~~~
dustinupdyke
+1 for gitimmersion.com.

+2 to Edgecase for giving back (rubykoans.com).

Great screencast from Jim Weirich on Git at pragprog here:
[http://pragprog.com/screencasts/v-jwsceasy/source-control-
ma...](http://pragprog.com/screencasts/v-jwsceasy/source-control-made-easy)

~~~
jimmyjim
I don't know about the screencast as I've never watched it -- but the pragprog
text 'Version Control Using Git' is certainly wonderful:
[http://pragprog.com/titles/tsgit/pragmatic-version-
control-u...](http://pragprog.com/titles/tsgit/pragmatic-version-control-
using-git)

------
ollysb
I found <http://gitready.com> really useful when I was starting out with git.

